# Is Equator 2 Disappointing?



## Flintpope (Jul 24, 2021)

I feel bad asking this but I have hardly used it.

While I love the granular engine I think all other aspects of this synth are upstaged by Pigments 3.

Although I admit I haven't got to grips with the math engine at all and would be interested in any guidance on this.

The manual is somewhat basic. As in, "turn volume up to make it louder" sort of basic. Hence not getting to grips with the math engine. I was hoping for something as deep as Kontakt's KSP manual.

I have no real idea how to share presets. The website says "this is coming soon". Another synth called Phaseplant has an amazingly modern user-friendly drag and drop interface for sharing banks of presets that makes it a pleasure to use. No "missing sample" messages ever. Roli are more pro than Kilohearts will ever be but are lagging behind in usability.

OK. One PLUS. Even though I don't have a Roli keyboard the pitch-bend on my Komplete Kontrol S25 seems to work sideways as well as up and down when I use Equator 2! Cool wobble effects...

OK. Another PLUS. The jazz instruments are pretty good.

OK. It is fun to assign macros and the FX are pretty damn amazing. But then so are Pigments'.

OK. I have also managed to sort of emulate Kontakt's NOIRE Particles engine to a slight extent by combining a piano sample with a granular ghost which is then user-manipulated with a macro or two. Although fair enough have also done similar in Pigments.

Is this turning into a cheesy promo?

But but but


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2021)

Haha. I don’t think it is disappointing in any way shape or form, except for the fact that the Sfz sample import is not documented at all, much like the rest as you’ve already pointed out. Soundwise and UI-wise I am quite fond of Equator, to be honest


----------



## Flintpope (Jul 24, 2021)

Ha! I thought I'd grab you with this is it is you who got me into the whole thing. And TBH I am obviously not as disappointed as I first thought when I started writing above. Do you have any thoughts on how best to use the math engine?


----------

